# Reserve officer.



## Lucas2277 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am in the Part time police academy. I will be eligible to be a reserve or part time police officer in August. I am having trouble finding departments that have reserve or part time officers. Does anybody have any pointers?


----------



## takefive (Mar 7, 2011)

What area of the state are you from? Best place to start is your home town where they know you. Also look on here in the "getting on the job" forum.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

Who sponsored you for the academy?


----------



## Lucas2277 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mendon pd sponsored me. I'm from that area. Unfortunately my town doesnt have reserves.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Departments in that area do have reserves. Millville comes to mind. I here its not bad now that Timmy is gone.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Also seek out dispatcher jobs. A lot of towns in that area allow their dispatchers to work road jobs if they have the PT academy.


Really! That can't be good for morale.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd think having worked the road in some capacity would be an asset for both dispatchers and officers. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

